# Fluids capacities



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

I own an altima 2003 AT, 2.5L and I want to change the fluids. How much do I need to change the automatic transaxle fluid, the brake fluid and the power steering fluid ?
Thx for your help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i did all my fluids at 30k... prob not necessary but.. i did all mine then wait you mean how much $$ you need ?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Here ya go. http://www.nissanhelp.com/Models/2003/Altima/Specifications.htm


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> i did all my fluids at 30k... prob not necessary but.. i did all mine then wait you mean how much $$ you need ?


no, how many liters of each fluid do I need ?


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> Here ya go. http://www.nissanhelp.com/Models/2003/Altima/Specifications.htm


Thx, very helpful


----------

